# Ralink RT2501USB SIOCSIFFLAGS error

## Kasumi_Ninja

I have problems getting my RT2501USB wireless adapter to work. The modules seem to be loaded properly but 'iwlist scanning' yields no results nor does NetworkManager detect any networks. This adapter has worked before in Linux so I'm sure it must be possible to fix this   :Smile: 

# lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 007: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp. 
```

# iwlist scanning

```
wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
```

# lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

rt2500usb              26368  0 

ipv6                  230820  20 

snd_seq_oss            33792  0 

snd_seq_midi_event     14720  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50544  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device         14732  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            39840  0 

snd_mixer_oss          20992  1 snd_pcm_oss

arc4                    9984  2 

ecb                    10880  2 

crypto_blkcipher       23684  1 ecb

snd_hda_intel         346128  4 

hci_usb                20376  0 

snd_pcm                66948  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

bluetooth              58724  1 hci_usb

snd_timer              26376  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

rt73usb                28160  0 

rt2x00usb              17792  2 rt2500usb,rt73usb

rt2x00lib              33664  3 rt2500usb,rt73usb,rt2x00usb

snd                    55204  14 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

rfkill                 16664  1 rt2x00lib

sky2                   47492  0 

fglrx                1765576  28 

i2c_i801               16400  0 

serio_raw              13060  0 

pcspkr                 10624  0 

led_class              12164  1 rt2x00lib

thermal                23836  0 

i2c_core               29076  1 i2c_i801

processor              42156  1 thermal

mac80211              125712  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211               29832  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

iTCO_wdt               18084  0 

iTCO_vendor_support    11780  1 iTCO_wdt

usblp                  18816  0 

snd_page_alloc         15752  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

agpgart                38356  1 fglrx

thermal_sys            17832  2 thermal,processor

button                 14480  0 

tg3                   114180  0 

libphy                 25856  1 tg3

e1000                 112836  0 

xfs                   468168  0 

nfs                   229224  0 

nfs_acl                11136  1 nfs

lockd                  63912  1 nfs

sunrpc                175296  5 nfs,nfs_acl,lockd

jfs                   160612  0 

raid10                 27392  0 

dm_bbr                 17696  0 

dm_snapshot            23588  0 

dm_mirror              23680  0 

dm_log                 16900  1 dm_mirror

dm_mod                 55880  4 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror,dm_log

sbp2                   27020  0 

ohci1394               33968  0 

ieee1394               84676  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              17792  0 

usbhid                 43648  0 

ff_memless             12552  1 usbhid

ohci_hcd               29584  0 

ssb                    43012  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               27024  0 

usb_storage            88128  2 

ehci_hcd               37132  0 

usbcore               125040  12 rt2500usb,hci_usb,rt73usb,rt2x00usb,usblp,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  219348  0 

qla2xxx               164068  0 

megaraid_sas           34736  0 

megaraid_mbox          34320  0 

megaraid_mm            16668  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               39752  0 

aacraid                66956  0 

sx8                    21260  0 

DAC960                 66504  0 

cciss                  61060  0 

3w_9xxx                34852  0 

3w_xxxx                29728  0 

mptsas                 36616  0 

scsi_transport_sas     33408  1 mptsas

mptfc                  21764  0 

scsi_transport_fc      44420  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               19528  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 23176  0 

mptscsih               37632  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                75108  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                33152  0 

dc395x                 36620  0 

qla1280               120972  0 

dmx3191d               18048  0 

sym53c8xx              71832  0 

qlogicfas408           14720  0 

gdth                   80072  0 

advansys               80512  0 

initio                 23364  0 

BusLogic               28212  0 

arcmsr                 27648  0 

aic7xxx               125752  0 

aic79xx               117464  0 

scsi_transport_spi     27904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     35252  0 

videobuf_core          24580  0 

pdc_adma               14596  0 

sata_inic162x          16644  0 

sata_mv                29708  0 

ata_piix               23940  0 

ahci                   34828  6 

sata_qstor             14724  0 

sata_vsc               13572  0 

sata_uli               12292  0 

sata_sis               13316  0 

sata_sx4               17796  0 

sata_nv                28168  0 

sata_via               15236  0 

sata_svw               13444  0 

sata_sil24             20100  0 

sata_sil               15368  0 

sata_promise           18308  0 

scsi_wait_scan          9472  0 

pata_pcmcia            18944  0 

pcmcia                 38956  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            40212  3 ssb,pata_pcmcia,pcmcia
```

----------

## audiodef

Did you start with ifconfig wlan0 up before scanning? You can also try iwconfig wlan0 essid ESSID (plus options for WEP or whatever) if you already know the essid and have the credentials. 

What was your setup where this wireless adapter was working? What's different now? Are all the right options compiled into the kernel or as modules (and are the right modules loaded)?

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Did you start with ifconfig wlan0 up before scanning?

 

Thanks for the quick reply! 'ifconfig wlan0 up' gives an interesting result:

# ifconfig wlan0 up

```
SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

Reading other forum posts I suspect this is the problem (I didn't find a answer though   :Sad: )

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

I followed these  these instructions and downloaded the driver from the ralink site. I extracted the tar.bz2 file and moved the rt73.bin file to /lib/firmware/.  An 'ifconfig wlan0 up' and a 'iwlist scanning' were enough to my usb wifi working.

I wonder though why the kernel modules ain't working  :Rolling Eyes:   Anyone has an idea?

----------

## audiodef

Maybe they don't support that particular card, or need some extra tweaking. 

Glad you got it working, though.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Maybe they don't support that particular card, or need some extra tweaking. 
> 
> Glad you got it working, though.

 

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction   :Smile: 

----------

